#ubuntu-us-la 2011-07-05
<Robdgreat> wat
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-07-07
<Robdgreat> tsk
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-07-08
<Robdgreat> wat
<Robdgreat> r2d2rogers: wb :P
